

Printers are evil (and how to make them less evil) - darxius
http://blog.maxmackie.com/107262393

======
kevin_morrill
Shameless plug... just use HelloFax and skip the entire printing and scanning
part anytime you have to fill out a form.

~~~
darxius
Cool idea, might give it a try in the future.

